# How to fix messy spackle that has been painted over?



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Just bought my 1st house in Feb. It's been one heck of a ride so far. I'm looking to repair the previous owners spackling job. Its really bad and is painted over. I would like to do it the right way and make it look nice. What is the best approach?


----------



## festaCarpentry (Feb 7, 2010)

Cut out the problem area and replace with new.
If it’s a large area consider replacing sheetrock from floor to ceiling


----------



## Polywanna (Oct 22, 2010)

Is it just a few patches or a large area? You might be able to sand it smooth if it's not too big.


----------



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Polywanna said:


> Is it just a few patches or a large area? You might be able to sand it smooth if it's not too big.


I wish it were. Looks like it varies, but alot of it is the butt joints that were taped. Specifically on the ceilings and where he walls meet the ceiling.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

got pictures?


----------

